# topgear australia test - interesting results



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

quite amusing


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

A link might be helpful


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> A link might be helpful



Just what i was thinking:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> quite amusing


YouTube - NEW Top Gear Aus: Ep7 - Women-Attractive Car Test (Skyline, Porsche)


a ctrl v was in order....


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor Davo the Tradey!

And another good reason to move to Aus...


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

"poor davo the tradee" lol, we should get Australian TG over here!

The nissan skyline gtr makes you most attractive to women, fact! Whats that say about gtst drivers lol!


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Dont think the majority of girls will be able to tell the difference to be honest, soo GTS-T are going to pull the laaaadiessss 

Graham


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

g-from-lancs said:


> Dont think the majority of girls will be able to tell the difference to be honest, soo GTS-T are going to pull the laaaadiessss
> 
> Graham


If I wasnt married things would be looking up!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> If I wasnt married things would be looking up!


it's sadly gone now but thats what cinatra's was for......


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks cleethorpes for that


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

pay at the door......spend no more..


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not that it makes much difference to us GTR owners....

Really the GTR is not a pretty car by any stretch...And in the eyes of a Chick, probably and ugly car (apart from Girl Racers)


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Come on Cleethorpes, keep them coming, my time will come lol!:bawling:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

well I guess you could visit old Fred Batt, up streatham way.....pay at the door, pay no more(always preferred that one)..Caesars...


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Cleethorped you and me, front row tickets:

Caesars Nightclub

???


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

definately...bring on the caesars dancers......and the coke bottle tops pushed into the measures so you never got a full strength drink....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we should use the Aus top gear as a advert for the club!


----------

